# WSP SUPER SALE !



## Lin19687 (Jul 15, 2019)

*Just got the email !

MEGA SUMMER SALE*

Every summer we have a store wide sale and this year it's *July 17-19th*!!  Nearly everything will be 30% off with a few select items and bulk at 5-15% off. No coupons necessary.

Free Shipping on sale orders over $25, shipping to the lower 48 states!

We are pre-annoucing the sale so you have time to inventory your needs and make a list before the sale begins. Now is the time to fill up your "wish list" so you try new things!!


Also, looks like they will be making my Box issue correct too 
They definitely have gotten better in the last year !


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh boy! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Soaperella (Jul 16, 2019)

I love WSP (a bit too much!) but I sure do wish we got a little more of a heads up when these huge sales were coming. I just spent all my money for the month, less rent and living expenses, at WSP last week. I tend to do this most months with the hope to start a small business one day, and it would be nice if I could take advantage of these sales. But they appear randomly and usually in the latter half of the month. I hold off on buying a lot of things because I’ve gotten burned so many times on sales that appear after I buy something. Their happy customer guarantee is a bit of a joke with a 24 hour window and all. I love them, I just wish they could show a little love to those of us who give em everything.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 16, 2019)

@Soaperella  don't feel bad it happens to me all the time


----------



## lsg (Jul 16, 2019)

Just remember that they usually add a handling fee.  Mine is usually  around $5.95


----------



## Soaperella (Jul 17, 2019)

Mine too. Makes ya a little crazy sometimes, but them I browse around other wholesalers for a bit and see the whopping shipping charges they all have, and I forgive WSP again  glad I’m not alone!


----------



## lsg (Jul 17, 2019)

I encourage all of you to compare prices between Wholesale Supplies Plus and Soaper's Choice.  Even with the sale, on bulk purchase, 7lbs. and up, Soaper's Choice price list shows much lower prices.


----------



## Saponificarian (Jul 17, 2019)

Fragrance is all I buy from them though and they seem to have good prices on those now. But I think 10% is the actual discount they are offering because I remember they increased prices by 20% awhile ago over the USA-China tariff. Got to give it to Debbie though, she’s a smart business woman.

ETA: I still took advantage of the ‘10%’ . I am unashamedly a FOHO!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jul 17, 2019)

No fragrance oils here but I did purchase a few other bulk items, 5 lbs. of magnesium hydroxide, 5 lbs. of SCI noodles and 18 lbs. of sodium hydroxide.  I think I have enough lye now to last me a couple of years...


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 19, 2019)

Ha - a head's up to give us time to take stock of our inventory.  Not for those of us who worked six days straight of 24 hours days.

It's after midnight and now July 19th. So is the sale over?  Their flyer doesn't explain.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 19, 2019)

It is from 17th to 19.  so the end of today


----------



## Katina Grimm (Aug 10, 2019)

Do I shop soaperschoice.com?


lsg said:


> I encourage all of you to compare prices between Wholesale Supplies Plus and Soaper's Choice.  Even with the sale, on bulk purchase, 7lbs. and up, Soaper's Choice price list shows much lower prices.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 10, 2019)

Katina Grimm said:


> Do I shop soaperschoice.com?


Soapers Choice is just Oils, but yes they are the most cost-effective if you are looking to purchase oils.  if you do not have a local supplier. I am fortunate that I have a semi-local supplier. Just do your due diligence and compare apples to apples including shipping between WSP and Soapers Choice. Yes, WSP implemented a handling charge of $5.95 a few years ago after they tried upping their min for free shipping. Apparently, that failed so they went back to the $25 min and added the handling fee. I really hate WSP but there is a handful of fo's I have to buy from them.


----------



## lsg (Aug 10, 2019)

Soaper's Choice now has a section called "Cosmetic Ingredients."  This includes items such as Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Castor Hydro Powder, Propylene Glycol, etc.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 11, 2019)

lsg said:


> Soaper's Choice now has a section called "Cosmetic Ingredients."  This includes items such as Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Castor Hydro Powder, Propylene Glycol, etc.


Oops I forgot about that section and I even knew about it. Old age is Bad...


----------

